

Ask HN: Easy software to host a static website on Amazon S3? - pbowyer

What would you give your mum to use, to host a website on Amazon S3?<p>I&#x27;m looking for a way someone who&#x27;s mastered dragging and dropping files into a FTP program can use, who occasionally uses directories to organise files (but still has over 5k images in one folder) can use to upload his hand-built website onto S3.<p>At present he&#x27;s using FTP to one of my old servers, but I&#x27;m decommissioning it next month. Cheap shared hosting works out cheaper (due to the bandwidth this image-heavy site uses) but I&#x27;m curious if any startup&#x27;s solved this use-case with Amazon S3?
======
oddevan
Currently I'm using WordPress with a static site plugin (
[http://leonstafford.com/wordpress-static-html-output-
plugin/](http://leonstafford.com/wordpress-static-html-output-plugin/) ) --
which is not simple (too many gotchas involved) -- and uploading the result
using Cyberduck ( [http://cyberduck.io/](http://cyberduck.io/) ) -- which is
EXACTLY like using an FTP program.

So my recommendation is something easier to use to generate the files, then
uploading with Cyberduck. I'd love to hear what other people would recommend
to generate the site.

------
digisocialnet
Cactus for Mac deploys to S3.
[http://cactusformac.com/](http://cactusformac.com/)

